# Facebook pour iPad maintenant disponible!!



## martinlabbe (10 Octobre 2011)

Mettez à jour votre application!!!!


----------



## ced68 (11 Octobre 2011)

Ou pas


----------



## subsole (11 Octobre 2011)

Je me disais bien que cette journée sortait de l'ordinaire. ^^


----------



## elbouletos (2 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir.

Une petite question en passant : j'ai un iPad2 sous iOS5 et je ne parviens pas à obtenir de l'app facebook qu'elle fasse apparaître les notifications push... Tout est activé dans les réglages, j'ai déjà réinstallé l'app, pas moyen d'obtenir les petites bulles rouges...

Si quelqu'un sait comment faire, c'est pas que ce soit indispensable mais ça a tout de même un petit côté rageant !

Bonne soirée.


----------

